# Knee Pads



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

proknees

best out there


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

world llc said:


> proknees
> 
> best out there


I've been highly considering those and thinking its worth the money spent.
How long do they last??


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> I've been highly considering those and thinking its worth the money spent.
> How long do they last??


probably depends how hard you are on them. my carpet guy was the one who turned me on to them and he has had them over 6 years


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I think they will be my next set. $180 bux will be a rough bill for pads but I think ill like them...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Todd, you can rebuild them. They should last a _long_ time.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

yes. proknee sells replacement pads and straps. and its quite affordable. well worth the investment. i've rebuilt mine once since i've had em. they go a long way


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

how long did they last b 4 the rebuild?

the $200 price is nothing compared to the future doctor bills we will see if we work without them... that and a good night sleep. i remember alot of times when i didnt use knee pads and would be tossing and turning at night cause my knees were killing me!


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

Pro Knees took all my back pain away. I actually don't mind doing base anymore. They are a tad bulky, but you get used to it.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

they made it almost 5 yrs before rebuild. and biggest issue was because i was doin alot of tile over wire mesh so that was eating away at em. the straps and everything else was fine. just the outside pads i had to change.i bought a few rebuild kits because i'm always paranoid that they're going to discontinue them. so i'd have them for the future.

i tried every knee pad out there i think over the yrs. got tired of the draining the fluid from the knees visits to the doctor. got to the point i told him to install a drain off valve in my right knee!. he wasnt laughing about it tho.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> I've been highly considering those and thinking its worth the money spent.
> How long do they last??



I work and abuse my pads hard. Had to put new pads & covers on them this spring. That was about 1 1/2 years of hard abuse.

The nice thing about pro knees, they're totally rebuildable. Everything can be swapped out as it wears out. They literally extended my flooring career, I was months away from getting out of the business when angus recomended them to me. Never looked back & am still banging out floors on my knees:thumbup:.


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

I had so decent gel knee pads that were about 45 bucks, they worked well until wore out. The really didnt last long. Now on a big project with tons of knee time, I figured I would get Proknees. 

They are a great knee pad. I went with the 1" pad and think it may have been a mistake, puts you off the floor a bit, and makes for bending further to reach the floor. I am happy with them and don't mind wearing them all day. 

For the cost and the praise I was honestly expected more. I guess working on your knees with Proknees is still working on your knees. If these ever wear out I am sure I will get another pair.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I guess working on your knees with Proknees is still working on your knees.


:laughing:

That would make a great sig line.


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

I've been using the platinum's for about 6 months now and they're still holding up. Zero knee pain and much more comfortable than the gel type pads. My next pair will be the pro knees though.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

anyone use the blaklader work pants knee pad inserts? wondering if it is something worth using on small punchlist things when i'm up and down.

i love my blaklader pants...


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I love my Blaklader's. I can't get used to the straps on knee pads and the ones built into these pants are great I have about 5 pairs. Oldest one is about 2 years and the knees are still fine.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow! Seems like there's more options in kneepads than women in a bar... :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> Wow! Seems like there's more options in kneepads than women in a bar... :laughing:


Knee pads are a lot like women in a bar:blink:
Some come with replaceable parts and some have old worn out parts:blink:
Some are high end units that cost allot and some are very cheep:whistling
Some work very well and some do very little to nothing at all:laughing:

Come on Dawg your turn to add:thumbsup:


----------



## 74craig (Dec 28, 2010)

I wear nothing but my Blaklader pants with knee pads. It's nice always having the knee pads their. No straps.Use the regular pads the gel pads don't fit as well.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Todd, I have been using Pro Knee 007 since they came out in :blink: 07
this is one purchase that you will not regret. I use them any time i will be on my knees for more than 20 min Use troxell's the rest of the time.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

What would be the best place to order Pro Knees on the internet? I have tried to do it on their website and it sucks! I am trying to open an account and its not going though... just takes me back to the main page


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> What would be the best place to order Pro Knees on the internet? I have tried to do it on their website and it sucks! I am trying to open an account and its not going though... just takes me back to the main page


Maybe you suck :shifty:

You don't have to have an account on their site to order. Of course, you can't track your order then.

The only other place I know of to order online is shagtools. However, with Shag's ordering, they skip a measurement and I'm not cool with that.

Either go through proknees directly without setting up the account or call them Tuesday.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

It keeps taking me back to the sign in page and I can't proceed to checkout...


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

It just worked for me. Went as far as the cc info page.

Sounds like it could possibly be in your cookie or script settings on your browser.

Are you accepting all cookies and running all scripts, or restricting them in some way?


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Shagtools


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

world llc said:


> Shagtools


See post# 41


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Shagtools has em for $10 less and they don't charge you $20 for shipping like proknee does


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> It keeps taking me back to the sign in page and I can't proceed to checkout...


try a different browser.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

angus242 said:


> See post# 41


Ahh... good point about the calf measurement. Maybe try calling tomorrow?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I will switch to my lap top and retry...


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm gonna have me some Pro Knees in a few days :clap:
I feel like a kid that got new basketball sneakers thinking they will make me play better... :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I will ask my old lady what one's she likes.......


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I will ask my old lady what one's she likes.......


ProKnees last time I checked. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ouch


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Best knee pads I have are the ones my help wears.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Been eyeing these bad boys for a few months:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> ProKnees last time I checked. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## poisonfangs (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a set of ergodyne pads, they are great!!!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Seriously, Pro Knees Rule :clap:
I've been wearing them around the house... :laughing:


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> Seriously, Pro Knees Rule :clap:
> I've been wearing them around the house... :laughing:


so... how u like em?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

They're sweet! I was wearing them on the job today and next week is the true test. I've already thrown out my other 2 pairs


----------

